# mountain lion sighting in portola valley



## tjjm36m3 (Mar 4, 2008)

what's this I hear on the news about a mountain lion sighting around Portola Valley/Woodside. I haven't ridden there since Sunday. Just wondering what the riding scene is there now.


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

I think it was on Mountain Home Road, near Larry Ellison's house. The lions usually only come out early in the morning or late in the afternoon and they are spooked by noise, so it is very unlikely that a bicyclist would see one.

I did hear that there will be a barracuda visiting Mountain Home Road in a couple of weeks. She might be just as difficult for a commoner to see.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

tjjm36m3 said:


> what's this I hear on the news about a mountain lion sighting around Portola Valley/Woodside. I haven't written there since Sunday. Just wondering what the riding scene is there now.


I'm surprised the cops didn't go out and shoot it, like they usually do. You know, to protect people from harm. How is the scene out there? Here's my guess:

75% of riders haven't heard there was a sighting
20% of riders have heard, but understand that just because you don't see mountain lion on a daily basis doesn't mean they aren't there, every day and night, not bothering anyone.
4% of riders are out there hoping to see a mountain lion
1% of riders would normally be there are cowering in their homes


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

mohair_chair said:


> I'm surprised the cops didn't go out and shoot it, like they usually do. You know, to protect people from harm. How is the scene out there? Here's my guess:
> 
> 75% of riders haven't heard there was a sighting
> 20% of riders have heard, but understand that just because you don't see mountain lion on a daily basis doesn't mean they aren't there, every day and night, not bothering anyone.
> ...


The cops are too busy ticketing cyclists to bother with mountain lions.


----------

